# What tricks do you use to feed shy fish?



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Yea, I have the same problems with my Blue Rams and the H. Rasboras and black neons, they are pigs. 

In the past, I've taken a long (1-1.5') peice of rigid airline tubing, and I'll carefully suck some brine shrimp into it. You can then, if you do it right, put it 6" or so under the water near the Rams and practically hit them in the face! It's pretty funny, but they get used to it. 

I'd try feeding more flakes on top to keep the piggies busy.

Also, I ALWAYS turn off the filter for feedings. It's a pain, but much easier for Rams to track down their lunch/dinner!


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Try feeding the cories after you turn the lights off at night. Do your tetras eat the tablet when it's on the substrate? My cardinals won't touch any food once it hits the bottom.


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

I used to have the same problem with my tetra and betta. My betta was so damn nice and peaceful he never got in on the tetras flying about everywhere eating all the flake food. The X-rays seemed to have calmed down a bit now at feeding time ever since i seperate the flames out of the tank. Midnight (my male betta) now has a chance to come up and eat some of the food too - he particularly likes brine shrimp.


----------



## Stealthy Ninja (Feb 16, 2006)

I have little problem with my fighter (I like that name more than Betta) and my neons. I usually put some flake on the top to distract the neons, then crush some flake and put it just under the water near the fighter (so it sinks near him) he usually eats a little bit. 

I guess being trapped and hung up in a plastic bag helped him develop his social skills. (this guy cost very little - less than $1USD - and is really nice and healthy  ).

As for Rams....they are more tricky. I try and do the same trick, but they (brave as they are) shy away from the crazy neons.

The Cory's usually go for a pellet I drop down...the neons will attack that as it passes but then they turn their attentions to the top again.

The lace/pearl gouramis are fine, they are peaceful and eat really well. In fact I think they are breeding... 

Bubble nest?!

Also a bubble nest + mr. gourami.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

My Rams are very robust and not afraid of anything; sometimes while sifting the sand with my net they are actually lurking 2 cm away from it - not to mention how they aren't afraid to compete with my L236's over wafers. But the way around this is to feed the pleco's at night, by that time the Rams are resting on the bottom and don't bother looking for food.


----------



## Keck (Jan 18, 2006)

My Cardinals go after the algae wafers as well.

Actually, the wafer seems to be kind of a game ball. Not sure what type of game it reminds me of.

The two Gouramis will try to horde it and chase off anything that tries to get to it, but while they are chasing off one fish (usually the other Gourami) the Cardinals and Barbs are pushing it all over the bottom of the tank. I added some Java Moss to the tank this weekend and it keeps the movement down some but it hasn’t had a chance to settle so I get a lot of Moss bits thrown around.

I still have my wife’s Betta in the tank. I believe he developed a complex from being pink so he overdoes it with the bravado. He has staked claim to a piece of driftwood. Any food in that area is his and the other fish don’t seem to want to argue (with the wafer being the exception).

As I said, feeding time is an event. For one minute a day, a normally peaceful environment is turned into a whirlwind of chaos. My Rams will tolerate me poking around the tank and usually stay out. But at feeding time, they hide till its over and miss out on the food.


----------



## Stealthy Ninja (Feb 16, 2006)

I read somewhere that Rams need some little tetras to feel safe and happy.


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

i think you have some breeding gouramis stealthy ninja man and his fighter sidekick, woo!

My 'fighter' had an attempt at building a bubble nest but the poor guy didnt get very far, he gave up after a few hours. Perhaps i should buy him a little betta building kit to go round his waist :thumbsup:


----------



## Stealthy Ninja (Feb 16, 2006)

Livebearer101 said:


> i think you have some breeding gouramis stealthy ninja man and his fighter sidekick, woo!



Yeah I don't use surikens (I refuse to edit that word  LOL ) I use fighter fish. I just throw two of them at someone and watch what happens.


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag (Feb 22, 2006)

> Yeah I don't use surikens I use fighter fish. I just through two of them at someone and watch what happens.


Don't you mean:
Yeah I don't use* shurikens* I use fighter fish. I just _*throw*_ two of them at someone and watch what happens.


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag (Feb 22, 2006)

I use this trick for my african dwarf frogs. Suck up some brine shrimp in a turkey baster then skwirt a huge cloud at the fish.


----------



## Stealthy Ninja (Feb 16, 2006)

mr.gaboozlebag said:


> Don't you mean:
> Yeah I don't use* shurikens* I use fighter fish. I just _*throw*_ two of them at someone and watch what happens.



Lei hou lek ah! YEah something like that...time for an edit. LOL

As for the Japanese...I learned Japanese at university and the ROmanji I learned didn't have a "shu" in it, it did have a su...so maybe the English word is spelt that way...but...  You did get me on throw though...should proof reed nixt timer (sic).


----------

